# New blanks



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 8, 2018)

A few I cast a while back. Just have had time to get back in my shed. Two cholla and one of some antler tips I had cut up. Can't wait to turn the antler one.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 8, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 8, 2018)

In my own personal opinion, using antler for anything other than making arrowheads should be a crime.Then again, collecting Cholla in Arizona without a permit is a crime. Enjoy that Cholla, Eric. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rob3232 (Dec 8, 2018)

@Nubsnstubs Even if it’s dead on the ground? Just curious not that I ever did that...


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 8, 2018)

rob3232 said:


> @Nubsnstubs *Even if it’s dead on the ground*? Just curious not that I ever did that...


Yep, and you'd better have written permission from private landowners, plus a $6 permit for each carcass. 
You can be given a cactus skeleton by landowners, but the first inch taken off that private property without the $6 permit, you are in violation of state Agricultural laws involving native plants.. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 8, 2018)

The purpose of which is exactly what??


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 8, 2018)

How come you got all them horn tips Eric? 

Might you have a few more? They make cool little closed reed predator calls.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 8, 2018)

I do @rocky1. Just cut some more up. What length and diameter would you need?


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Something like those in the bottom of that casting, except maybe a tad longer. Need a little better than 3/8" minimum on the pointy end, 1/2" preferable. (_The reed sleeve on a JR call reed is 1/4" OD, .260" to be precise, then you gotta have some wall._) From that point of OD I need about 3 - 3 1/2" back toward the base of the horn minimum. 

Oak Calls I've turned from 3/4"x 3/4" blanks ranging from a little over 2 3/4" to 3 1/4". The reed sleeve is a little over an inch long, but on the little bitty short ones, I fudge a little into the barrel on inlet, (_you have to have some air chamber there_), then I let it hang out on the barrel end. I have at times let the reed stick out into the barrel 1/4" plus, (_1/2 the length of the barrel on a call that short_). Still get excellent tone and volume out of them, they're actually a screaming little call. And, horn or antler only makes little calls that much louder. 

I have lots of antlers on the wall, but the wife's dad and grandad shot them, so they're sacred.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 9, 2018)

I'll see what I have. Got any beeswax for trade? Stupid question huh? I'll post some pics for your approval and to keep things on the up and up.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2018)

I think I can work something out there.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 9, 2018)

How's this @rocky1?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2018)

I think I can make those work!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 9, 2018)

I'll get em in the mail to you as soon as I can. Got several packages I need to mail off. Post pics of the final product. I'd like to see what you do with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 9, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I think I can make those work!


So Rocky, you taking up flintknapping?? Save those tines and next time I'm in Florida, we'll use them in the lesson you're gonna get. heheheh.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'll get em in the mail to you as soon as I can. Got several packages I need to mail off. Post pics of the final product. I'd like to see what you do with them.


Eric, I hafta ask this. Been bothering me pretty much my whole hunting life.... When you guys recover an antlered animal in a poaching incident, what happens to the antlers?????? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 9, 2018)

We take them in as evidence, donate the meat to someone needing it. After court, if we get a conviction and antlers forfeited to us, they are destroyed or used for educational purposes. We can't keep the ones that were evidence.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 9, 2018)

I've been trying to get them to let me start a poaching trailer. Take antlers, guns that have been cut up, etc and using it at public events and hunter ed classes. What better way to get the point across than show people we care about it. We don't care if it's a $100 or $1000 gun, we'll cut em up. Ive cut some VERY nice guns up. Our department won't auction stuff off like some states do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Why not auction them off and put that money back into the hunter education program? It's kind of foolish to cut them up honestly. I don't know what Florida does with them, I believe they auction them off. I know North Dakota has a big auction every year, of all confiscated items, guns, archery, fishing rods, usually a few 4 wheelers, snowmobiles, boat or two, pickups. And, the proceeds from the auction go into a special funds account, and are used for such things as Hunter Education, wildlife awareness programs for kids, they have a program to teach women about hunting/fishing, etc. But Game and Fish up there is to my knowledge, self funded, they operate totally off license revenues as far as I know. 

Not sure what they do with all the horns, I know there are a number of poached critters on display at ND Game and Fish headquarters in Bismarck with great big plaques that very plainly state they were taken from poachers. In fact, the state record Elk for many many years, (_I believe I saw were that record was broken in the last year or two_), was taken from poachers, and is hanging above the front door there.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 9, 2018)

Yea, I wish they would auction stuff off too. We are self funded as well. Paid for by licenses, boat registrations, etc. We have lost so many people hunting and fishing, it's sad. They try to find ways to raise more $$, HELLO! It's right there in the evidence room! But I don't make those decisions. One reason is they're worried about people saying the only reason we are taking their gun or truck or whatever is to sell it and make $$. NO! The reason we are taking it is you are a greedy idiot and broke the law. We don't take things for just not buying a license or little things. We take it from spotlighters, poachers, etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Yeah... know how that works. Need to put a bug in a commissioner's ear or two and give them an idea how much money they're throwing away there. Sounds like our commission down here in Florida, kinda like someone with ulterior motives has been appointed to the commission. Their hearts are not in the right place.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> So Rocky, you taking up flintknapping?? Save those tines and next time I'm in Florida, we'll use them in the lesson you're gonna get. heheheh.......... Jerry (in Tucson)



You bring the flint! I'll find horn to knap with!!

Ever knapped any glass Jerry? Have a friend in ND that got into that. He worked with plate glass in construction many many years until someone dropped a sheet of plywood several stories up on a job, and it hit him in the neck. Now has 4-5 vertebrae in his neck fused together, can't turn his head. Was a good excuse to crawl into the bottle, for him. But, he took up knapping to consume some of his time and generate cash while waiting on his disability to be approved. Some of the glass he knapped was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 9, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> You bring the flint! I'll find horn to knap with!!
> 
> Ever knapped any glass Jerry? Have a friend in ND that got into that. He worked with plate glass in construction many many years until someone dropped a sheet of plywood several stories up on a job, and it hit him in the neck. Now has 4-5 vertebrae in his neck fused together, can't turn his head. Was a good excuse to crawl into the bottle, for him. But, he took up knapping to consume some of his time and generate cash while waiting on his disability to be approved. Some of the glass he knapped was absolutely beautiful.


 Yep, Panasonic 32" tube TV has 1" thick screen glass. Made a 15 3/4" blade from it......... have 2 very large tube TV's near one of my wood stash piles taking up valuable space..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Bryce had some black glass that was somewhere in the 1/2" thick range he knapped a knife blade out of, as well as several arrow heads. The knife was absolutely amazing, he wanted a bit more than I wanted to spend on it, but it was definitely worth more.


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 10, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> How come you got all them horn tips Eric?



Sure looks like antler tips to me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

